# remote desktop not working from outside of network



## dckster (Feb 17, 2011)

So i'm trying to set up remote desktop connection for my desktop at (xp pro, sp2).

I've went through all the steps:
- allowed users to connect remotely (system properties)
- added to firewall exceptions
- opened up port 3389

I've disabled firewall and virus protection for now as well to test.

It works fine when I try connecting from my laptop at home by opening up the remote desktop program, and entering the local static ip address that i've configured on the desktop (i.e. 192.168.x.x); 

however, when I try to connect outside of this network (on the road or office), I can't seem to connect (yes, I replaced the ip 192.168.x.x with the public ip of the desktop which I got from whatsmyip.org). I also can't ping the public ip of the desktop (can only ping the 192.168.x.x ip of the desktop)

Again, router port is open to port 3389, firewall is turned off on both the desktop and laptop, and virus protection is off.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi dckster - Welcome to TSF,

First off, verify if you have Remote Desktop configured correctly from your computer.
Windows XP: Get Started Using Remote Desktop

Verify if port forwarding is done correctly.
PortForward.com - Free Help Setting up Your Router or Firewall
Remote Desktop Tips for the SOHO User

Test your connection after outside your network, Open up a Browser http://WANIPAddress:3389

If it's still giving you an issue, you may use a Remote Software - TeamViewer or UltraVNC and hassle free setup.


----------



## dckster (Feb 17, 2011)

I've checked all 3 below, #1 and #2 are done to a T, perfectly. When I tested http://WANIPAddress:3389, session times out (doesn't work). what does this mean? 

Thanks 



2xg said:


> Hi dckster - Welcome to TSF,
> 
> First off, verify if you have Remote Desktop configured correctly from your computer.
> Windows XP: Get Started Using Remote Desktop
> ...


----------



## voovode (Jan 10, 2008)

Can i ask what type of router is it? Does it has SPI under firewall options and have you disabled it ?


----------



## dckster (Feb 17, 2011)

it's a linksys wrt160n


----------



## voovode (Jan 10, 2008)

Enable UPnP and disable SPI.

Tell me if it's done.


----------



## dckster (Feb 17, 2011)

voovode said:


> Enable UPnP and disable SPI.
> 
> Tell me if it's done.


Hi, uPNP is already enabled under the "administration" tab; however, I cannot find SPI. Where do I find this? Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you make sure that you were trying access your WAN IP, to be found from whatismyip.com?

Also, sometimes setting up RDP is not that easy and it's giving you a lot of issues I would try Remote Software. I have already given you this option.


----------



## dckster (Feb 17, 2011)

2xg said:


> Did you make sure that you were trying access your WAN IP, to be found from whatismyip.com?
> 
> Also, sometimes setting up RDP is not that easy and it's giving you a lot of issues I would try Remote Software. I have already given you this option.


Yes, as mentioned, i can't get it to connect using my WAN ip (I called it outside ip in the first post, which i got from whatsmyip.org). 

It's just really buggin me how I can't get it to work, i'm pretty versed in opening ports on my home computer and that sort of thing...

I already have logmein as an alternative, but doesn't make sense to me why it's not working properly.


----------



## Babeinthewoods (Jul 7, 2012)

I had the very same problem and went through the very same steps with no luck. Could not find the answer on any help site. Finally found the problem myself and fixed it. You are probably connecting to the internet with a DSL or Cable modem, and that unit is blocking Port 3389. By default, the modem will be in "Routed Bridge" mode, which means that it is functioning as a router to which your LAN router connects with DHCP. Some modems block ports 3389 and 80 by default. If so, you need to set up a port forwarding service on the modem for Port 3389 to allow RDP traffic to pass through to your LAN router (still need to set up port forwarding on your LAN router as well). How you set this up will depend on the model of modem you have. I did a search on how to set up a port forwarding service on my particular modem model and found the instructions for that. You can find the IP address for the modem on your WAN connection information page of your LAN router (Listed as WAN default gateway). Go to that address to change settings on your modem. Good luck.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback, greatly appreciated. :grin:


Babeinthewoods said:


> I had the very same problem and went through the very same steps with no luck. Could not find the answer on any help site. Finally found the problem myself and fixed it. You are probably connecting to the internet with a DSL or Cable modem, and that unit is blocking Port 3389. By default, the modem will be in "Routed Bridge" mode, which means that it is functioning as a router to which your LAN router connects with DHCP. Some modems block ports 3389 and 80 by default. If so, you need to set up a port forwarding service on the modem for Port 3389 to allow RDP traffic to pass through to your LAN router (still need to set up port forwarding on your LAN router as well). How you set this up will depend on the model of modem you have. I did a search on how to set up a port forwarding service on my particular modem model and found the instructions for that. You can find the IP address for the modem on your WAN connection information page of your LAN router (Listed as WAN default gateway). Go to that address to change settings on your modem. Good luck.


----------

